# ImageReady // ein slice für verschiedene rollover? hilfe :(



## yasra (9. Juni 2004)

Ich habe da ein Problem mit dem ich mich nun seit stunden herum quäle, nun lassen die nerven nach und ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen 

Es ist ein bisschen kompliziert zu erklären doch ich hoffe ich kann es halbwegs verständlich machen.

Ich habe da drei slices, nennen wir sie slice 1, 2 und 3  Bei einem rollover über slice 1 soll in slice 3 ein A auftauchen, dass nach dem klick bestehen bleiben soll, was ja auch so weit kein problem ist. Bei einem rollover über slice 2 jedoch soll ebenfalls in slice 3 widerrum ein B auftauchen, und das A vom slice 1-Rollover verschwinden. dieses soll ebenfalls nach dem klick bestehen bleiben. 
Bei mir sieht es jedoch so aus, das nach dem klick auf slice 1, das A in slice 3 zwar stehn bleibt, bei einem rollover über slice 2, steht das A nur leider immernoch da, und das B legt sich nur darüber. erst bei einem klick auf slice 2 verschwindet das A dann ganz und B steht alleine da. *kopf raucht*. natürlich bin ich nicht blöd und hab das A in dem rollover von slice 2 natürlich nicht mehr stehn, aber ich bin auch blöd genug es trotzdem nicht weg zu kriegen  Das wird doch möglich sein oder?

Als Anhang noch ein kleines Bild zur etwas genaueren Veranschauung 

Über Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen. (benutze Image Ready CS)


----------



## honeyboy (10. Juni 2004)

Tja, da musst du wohl selbst Hand anlegen...

Das Problem lässt sich mit Javascript und einzelnen Bildern sicherlich lösen, ist auch nicht wirklich kompliziert, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Denkweise:
Eine Function für Hover-Aktionen. Mit dieser Function wird das dritte Bild zuerst auf den "Urzustand" gesetzt und danach das eigentlich Bild aufgerufen. Für Click-Aktionen dann auch noch eine Aktion, mit der das Bild ebenfalls aufgerufen bzw. eben stehen bleibt. Eigentlich müsste man die Bilder zuerst gar nicht ausblenden, da sie ja eh nicht übereinander gelegt werden...

Musst halt dann noch für jeden Zustand ein Extra Bild machen.


----------

